
John Battelle reveals adsense revshare split - joshwa
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/john-battelle-does-deal-with-google-and-reveals-adsense-revshare/
======
yaacovtp
Here's his original source. <http://valleywag.com/tech/lazy-valleywag/spying-
on-federated-media-250003.php>

With only a handful of people on the conference call FM must have sent out the
clip on purpose to help recruit new publishers. The call was back in Feb and
they said once they have permission from Google to let the world know they are
getting a better deal than smaller publishers, they would get the word out.
This could be their sneaky way of doing it.

------
pg
Did anyone copy this before it disappeared?

~~~
zaidf
I call the bullshit on this.

It's 51 minutes of silence. Anyway I've put it up if anyone can hear anything:
<http://www.ijigg.com/songs/DC0DEDAPA4>

Late April Fools? Gosh I hate this month.

------
rms
Link is dead.

~~~
joshwa
I hate it when he does that... Markus sometimes likes to take down posts after
a few hours. There was a great article he wrote about botnets and DDoS that
came down within 15 minutes.

